# Furniture shops



## Antonina

Hi

Is there anyone out there that can recommend several good furniture shops in the silver coast region near Penich , caldas da raine but not to buy whole furniture packages as I have serched the net but no luck that can possibly deliver within a couple of days. Bedroom and various other items

Thanks Antonina


----------



## John999

Normal furniture shops around here will sell whatever you want, from a bed side lamp to a table chair. There isn´t so many like that. For general “cheap” furniture, Moviflor with shops everywhere, or go to IKEA. If you are looking for something trendier I will advise you to have a look around Lisbon, where the offer is bigger and the prices lower. 
John999


----------



## John999

If you looking for really good stuff, Paços Ferreira, up north. They call it the capital of the furniture
John999


----------



## silvers

Hi Antonina,
For traditional furniture, try the one behind the monastery in Alcobaca, low prices, good quality and they deliver the same day.
For more modern, there are plenty near to UnionJacs.
You have my number if you need any help.


----------



## siobhanwf

Antonia

We live near Rio Maior not far from Caldas da Rainha. There is a Furniture factory not far from here what makes furniture for all major outlets. Name J Louro.
They have a shop attached to the factory where I have just bought some brilliant cabinets for 1/2 the retail shop price.
Our leather lounge suite was also made by them, unfortunately I did not know that they existed at the time...in the "factory" shop 1000 euros where i bought it 1800 !
Would be happy to show you where it is when you are ready to go shopping 

They make all types of furniture so you could do the whole house


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi Antonina,

We have recently furnished a new house. After shopping around, the best furniture shop by far for quality and price in our opinion was Moveis Siopa & Batista, Vale Maceira - Alfeizerao. Tel: 91 857 5754. A girl there named Marcia speaks english and was very helpful. We also got a good discount by purchasing several items and she even came to our house to advise and to measure up for curtains etc.

They also deliver and the delivery guys will set up everything for you for no extra charge. We would certainly recommend them Just drive out Tornada road for Alfeizerao. Do not take the motorway. Next you will pass through Vale Maceira and the showroom is out about 3km on the left hand side.
It looks more like a car showroom though and is easy to pass. Well worth a look.


----------



## Antonina

John999 said:


> If you looking for really good stuff, Paços Ferreira, up north. They call it the capital of the furniture
> John999


Hi John

Thank you once again I will look into this 

Antonina


----------



## Antonina

silvers said:


> Hi Antonina,
> For traditional furniture, try the one behind the monastery in Alcobaca, low prices, good quality and they deliver the same day.
> For more modern, there are plenty near to UnionJacs.
> You have my number if you need any help.


Silvers

Hi hope you are both well and I hope to pop in next week when I am over I will look at those you have mentioned

Many thanks

Antonina


----------



## Antonina

siobhanwf said:


> Antonia
> 
> We live near Rio Maior not far from Caldas da Rainha. There is a Furniture factory not far from here what makes furniture for all major outlets. Name J Louro.
> They have a shop attached to the factory where I have just bought some brilliant cabinets for 1/2 the retail shop price.
> Our leather lounge suite was also made by them, unfortunately I did not know that they existed at the time...in the "factory" shop 1000 euros where i bought it 1800 !
> Would be happy to show you where it is when you are ready to go shopping
> 
> They make all types of furniture so you could do the whole house


Siobhanwf

Thank you for the reply and infomation and I will check this out and possibly arrange to meet up maybe on my next trip.

Thanks again

Antonina


----------



## Antonina

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi Antonina,
> 
> We have recently furnished a new house. After shopping around, the best furniture shop by far for quality and price in our opinion was Moveis Siopa & Batista, Vale Maceira - Alfeizerao. Tel: 91 857 5754. A girl there named Marcia speaks english and was very helpful. We also got a good discount by purchasing several items and she even came to our house to advise and to measure up for curtains etc.
> 
> They also deliver and the delivery guys will set up everything for you for no extra charge. We would certainly recommend them Just drive out Tornada road for Alfeizerao. Do not take the motorway. Next you will pass through Vale Maceira and the showroom is out about 3km on the left hand side.
> It looks more like a car showroom though and is easy to pass. Well worth a look.
> 
> 
> Mr Bluesskies
> 
> Thank you for the information and when I am over next week I will find the shop and take a look much appricated people have been veryhelpfull on the forum
> 
> Antonina


----------



## mwattie

John999 said:


> If you looking for really good stuff, Paços Ferreira, up north. They call it the capital of the furniture
> John999


Is pacos ferreira very far from Porto airport. I will fly to the airport and take a car
Maree


----------



## tottenham

*furniture*



Antonina said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there anyone out there that can recommend several good furniture shops in the silver coast region near Penich , caldas da raine but not to buy whole furniture packages as I have serched the net but no luck that can possibly deliver within a couple of days. Bedroom and various other items
> 
> Thanks Antonina


hi Antonina 
we have just bought a place near obidos this year and we bought our furniture from moveis brandao ferreira and filhos they are on the road to foz they made the furniture to order delivered when you needed it and we found them excellent 
yvonne


----------

